# Akhtar Saeed Or Rashid Latif?



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

though i have applied to nearly every place i have thought to have a good chance, with a 73.7% aggregate
but i cant seem to decide between RLMC and AMDC, 
all help would be thoroughly appreciated...

and any background information from anyone who might have friends or relatives in these colleges would be helpful.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

AMDC ?? if its avecina then its banned :/Five medical colleges barred from admissions - DAWN.COM check this


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

sorry..meant akhtar saeed...
wrote that in the flow probably..;/

- - - Updated - - -

yes the colleges that got banned, saw that
that narrows down things..:/


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

ummmmmmm okk.... i think CENTRAL PARk and islamic is better than those ...just because they are new one's


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

i already have alot of info about central park,
but not applying...

and yes...applied to islamic,
most of the doctors and students that i have consulted are urging for Rashid Latif IF i cant get into LMDC, RIPHAH, FMH.

so in a tie among akhtar saeed and RLMC ,
i am hoping my decision can be made easier here....

and.....

anything on the hostel at Rashid Latif?:/


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why aren't you applying in Central Park?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Why aren't you applying in Central Park?


have my reasons zara.
but theres nothing officially wrong with the place...i assure you that.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

oh okay  BTW I know two people studying in Rashid, and they are pretty happy with it. Also the hospital attached to it is very old and well established. Haven't heard much about AS tho

- - - Updated - - -

I'm thinking of personally going and looking at both Rashid and Akhtar Saeed college. There are no official rankings so might as well visit both their campuses and deciede where to go (iA we'll get in both, iA)


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Rashid Latif is Better


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

rashid latif isn't so new in the race ??

- - - Updated - - -

RLMC didn't mention any admission announcement yet ..... then crypt ?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> rashid latif isn't so new in the race ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> RLMC didn't mention any admission announcement yet ..... then crypt ?


It will have a batch out this year,

And the admission announcement hasnt been made and probably the admissions will last through the first week of november


----------

